# Rums



## Scotty32 (Jul 8, 2009)

Anyone a fan of Capt. Morgan Private Stock?
Makes a good drink with diet coke or cranberry juice.


----------



## RJS (Jul 8, 2009)

The best Rum I have tasted was called Havana Club.


----------



## TCShelton (Jul 8, 2009)

Mmm, haven't had a good rum in a long time.


----------



## rhitland (Jul 8, 2009)

I can always set sail with the Captian


----------



## owls84 (Jul 9, 2009)

I have never tried CM and cranberry. Sounds Good.


----------



## JTM (Jul 9, 2009)

rhitland said:


> I can always set sail with the Captian



a brother to pirates and corsairs, are we?


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 15, 2009)

JTM said:


> a brother to pirates and corsairs, are we?



Absolutely.

As far as rums go, you can't go wrong with Sailor Jerry!  I prefer a monkey wrench-- fresh grapefruit juice and sailor, mixed to your liking.

Arrrrrrgh.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 16, 2009)

I prefer not to have sailors while I'm drinking... j/k


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 16, 2009)

TCShelton said:


> I prefer not to have sailors while I'm drinking... j/k


 
"Anchors Away, My Boys!"

Gee if that doesn't just open up a can of worms...

Is there something you didn't tell your investigating committee about moral interpitude?  j/k


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 16, 2009)

Lol, it ain't a crime, so it don't count...:001_tt1:


----------



## C. Banks Barbee (Nov 16, 2009)

/b lulz


----------

